# question about gifts/anniversary



## gibby5959 (Dec 27, 2012)

In february 2012 I got a gift certificate to the four seasons hotel (very upscale hotel) and ive been asking my wife to use it since this is what I/we really enjoy. After having what I consider to be bad birthdays thrown by my wife for me i asked her to use it this past Feb. She really didnt want to because she is essentially claiming she has ppd (baby number 2 came 11-21-12, undiagnosed) so I didnt push the issue. Our anniversary was 3-7 which I had taken off from work and the 8th and she reluctantly agreed to go. I constantly go above and beyond for my wife to get her nice things spending as much as 25x on her birthdays, Christmas, etc. then what she spends on me which i dont care about(she is a homemaker so she feels bad spending money sometimes) We went to the hotel and I got her something nice and and a card. She couldnt even get me a card which is really grating on me would you be mad? We are working through other issues and I dont believe anything weve been going through would be related to this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pb76no (Nov 1, 2012)

gibby5959 said:


> In february 2012 I got a gift certificate to the four seasons hotel (very upscale hotel) and ive been asking my wife to use it since this is what I/we really enjoy. After having what I consider to be bad birthdays thrown by my wife for me i asked her to use it this past Feb. She really didnt want to because she is essentially claiming she has ppd (baby number 2 came 11-21-12, undiagnosed) so I didnt push the issue. Our anniversary was 3-7 which I had taken off from work and the 8th and she reluctantly agreed to go. I constantly go above and beyond for my wife to get her nice things spending as much as 25x on her birthdays, Christmas, etc. then what she spends on me which i dont care about(she is a homemaker so she feels bad spending money sometimes) We went to the hotel and I got her something nice and and a card. She couldnt even get me a card which is really grating on me would you be mad? *We are working through other issues and I dont believe anything weve been going through would be related to this.*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think all things in marriage are related, so I wouldn't be making that assumption. If there are other issues going on, perhaps you should focus on those instead of the gifts/anniversary.

If she is claiming PPD, perhaps she should get checked out and treated as needed.

You seem to put a lot of emphasis on gifts and she, admittedly doesn't. Have you read the 5 languages of love?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

5 love languages. Definitely read it together. Implement it.
And get her to the Dr.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

To answer your question, yes it would bother me also. Love languages or no there are some basics to being married that are just common sense. Birthdays, anniversaries Christmas (if you celebrate it) Valentine's Day etc all fall into this catagory.


----------

